
How many NSA spy hubs are scooping up your Internet data? I counted 7 - jgrahamc
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2017/03/internet-surveillance-map-nsa-gchq/
======
jamez1
Seems like this post has been taken down

[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:WEvXTu...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:WEvXTuz7I3wJ:https://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2017/03/internet-surveillance-map-nsa-
gchq/+&cd=2&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

------
anonbanker
So it doesn't go down the Memory Hole:
[http://archive.is/NqsAk](http://archive.is/NqsAk)

------
ccrush
Funny how that works

